# Critical welder question!! - bought a Lincoln Weld Pak 100 - is it enough welder??



## tobycat

Just picked up a Lincoln Weld Pak 100 MIG for $50. I know it will probably be ok for 1/8" door flanges but will it be enough welder to weld critical parts like legs and firebox onto my 60 gallon 3/16" tank? And what would be my best chance as far as setup- wire size etc. I do have a gas bottle for it but will be welding outside so will want to use fluxcore.


----------



## kc5tpy

I see you aren't a welder.  No disrespect, just observation.  I am not familiar with that home use machine but no matter.  What you need to do is a technique which I thin k I can only describe.  put your "heat" on the thickest part of the metal and then ensure you are tying the thick part to the thinner part.  Next pass!  Ensure you are tying the first pass to the second pass and to the thinner metal.  Do you see where I am goin here?  1 bead around. Another bead around on top of the first and so on.  That way you can use colder temps.  NOT ideal but will work.  I wish I had photos but I hope you understand.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tobycat

Danny thanks man! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






so the first pass is mostly burned to the thick piece -second pass ties the first bead to the thinner, should two passes be enough?.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Tobycat , here's what Danny is trying to say...

Stack your "beads"  like an upside-down Bowling Pin fashion (one pass , followed by 2 passes , followed by 3 passes ... on and on...) .In essence , building-up the metal.

Be sure to brush and clean after each pass. Get all the flux out.

Do as Danny said and grab the thick side and swirl it into the other side .

You should be fine...

Stan


----------



## daveomak

Preheat the metal with a propane weed burner.... the 100 won't get the metal hot enough on it's own....   Once hot, you can weld good passes.....


----------



## boykjo

IMHO sell it for the 50 you got it for and move up to a 140 for 110v. I recommend 220v for all your needs


----------



## daveomak




----------



## tobycat

This little Lincoln should get me through my  scuba tank build for now. I have been in the welding shop numerous times looking at the Miller 140 and 180 MIG.  I just couldn't convince myself to "pull the trigger" on a new welder yet.


----------

